# Fox Pro happy...



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I think so far I will be happy. The first time I used it I never had anything come in. Made 3 stands that day in the afternoon.
This Monday one of my boys and I loaded up and hit it hard until about 1pm. On our third stand had one coming hard. Almost the perfect setup until it wasn't! I seen the dog come off a big clay hill some 500 yards out. The wind was to our left so I was sure that the dog would follow suit and go down wind of the call. Putting it in a direct path of the boys 22-250 or my 223. There just is no way that the **** thing would just come on a rope, hug the ledge we was nesled under... Sure as chit that is just what it did! So there we both sat facing 3 oclock and it stood at 12! 
So here we wait for somethng to happen. him around 200 yards out, at this time I muted the call. Not sure what to do next. We waited maybe 5 minutes(could have been seconds for all I know) before I though--- turn the call on super low. I thought I seen him look behind him. Also I shoot left handed so I had to come all the way across my body to try to get a shot. I moved as slow as possible and just then it bolted.... 
We tried a few more stands with no other luck.. Ohh I lied! We called in a family of 6 on dirt bikes!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That guy at Cabela's that gave the coyote class recommended having each other turn their backs to each other to always have someone with a good shooting angle. Good to hear it coming together, especially this time of year. The same guy said that Christmas vacation is his least favorite time to guy as so many people have time off and go hunting increasing the hunting pressure dramatically.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Gotta love coyote hunting! Thats something that happens all the time. Just when you think you know what they are going to do they do the exact opposite. Good luck on your next trip.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That guy at Cabela's that gave the coyote class recommended having each other turn their backs to each other to always have someone with a good shooting angle. Good to hear it coming together, especially this time of year. The same guy said that Christmas vacation is his least favorite time to guy as so many people have time off and go hunting increasing the hunting pressure dramatically.


I found the very best time to call is when in High School, sluffing class! I can't count how many days was called a "Hunt Day!"
I did play hooky from work the otehr day but it was not the same!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That guy at Cabela's that gave the coyote class recommended having each other turn their backs to each other to always have someone with a good shooting angle. Good to hear it coming together, especially this time of year. The same guy said that Christmas vacation is his least favorite time to guy as so many people have time off and go hunting increasing the hunting pressure dramatically.


We did see a few people out, but not hunting yotes that is. Most everyone I seen was after about 11am so we had some hours before it all broke out.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

This is my goal! I have an idea for a perfect mount! A pair would even be better! Everytime I have either seen one or called one I don't have a tag and lic to shoot it. This one was so stinkin lucky!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

This one I called to the truck! Leashed it up and took it Chukar hunting!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

That's pretty good, Tak. So what is the "real" story with the second one? (post)


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge would be talking about Tom Austin that was at Cabelas. He does give some good pointers. I know a lot of people spend a lot of time worrying about the down wind side. I have had just as many come straight in or from the upwind side. You need to be able to cover all directions. Sometimes it is hard.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I bet that cat is one heck of a chukar hunter...probably "creeps" on point though.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

HunterDavid said:


> That's pretty good, Tak. So what is the "real" story with the second one? (post)


This was a few years back, but I was waiting for a friend to go Chukar hunting. This man and woman stopped by me and got the cat out of the back seat!

I talked to them for a bit and they at that time lived in 9 mile canyon. If I recall right I think it was a female. They did have it fix'd but said that when it was younger and in heat they would find Bobcats all around there place....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> I talked to them for a bit and they at that time lived in 9 mile canyon. If I recall right I think it was a female. They did have it fix'd but said that when it was younger and in heat they would find Bobcats all around there place....


Would that be legal? Not a bad technique; try it for yotes?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

LEt me get this straigh..... I trap a yote be-otch and when she's in heat I take her out and use her instead of a call? Not a bad idea.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Except it ain't legal.



> Utah Code
> Title 4
> Utah Agricultural Code
> Chapter 23
> ...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My grandfather while working for the BLM took an injured bobcat home once to help fix it up/etc. It sure hated his Dad (my great-grandfather). It would lie and wait in the flower garden until he came home and pounce on him (or that is how the story goes).


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've fed that bobcat... He did something for Bill Barrett Corp if I remember right. That thing eats better than me! They feed it steaks all the time. Another time I saw it I was working in a Lube shop and hopped in the truck to start it after getting done changing the oil and it stood up in the back seat.... Had I not seen it in 9 mile when hauling water I would have crapped my pants!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> I've fed that bobcat... He did something for Bill Barrett Corp if I remember right. That thing eats better than me! They feed it steaks all the time. Another time I saw it I was working in a Lube shop and hopped in the truck to start it after getting done changing the oil and it stood up in the back seat.... Had I not seen it in 9 mile when hauling water I would have crapped my pants!


I have not seen these people and the "Pet" in years. But I am sure by the looks of it the cat gets plenty of food...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> LEt me get this straigh..... I trap a yote be-otch and when she's in heat I take her out and use her instead of a call? Not a bad idea.


I would also suggest a howler! I have not seen one, but a friend of mine in southern Arizona said that yotes/coy dogs will visit some of the outside areas when the breeding season in going on.


----------

